# Regarding Cabo Azul



## Judy Nagaoka (May 10, 2019)

Hi:  Can anyone tell me if Cabo Azul has onsite washer/dryers for us to use?  Does Costco have mostly the same selection of food/alcohol that we have? How far is Costco from the resort. Thanks for you help.


----------



## geist1223 (May 11, 2019)

Costco is avout 15 miles away near Cabo San Lucas. There are clothes washer/dryers on every other floor.


----------



## Karen G (May 11, 2019)

It's actually 23.2 miles or 19.1 miles depending on the route you take according to Mapquest:  https://www.mapquest.com/directions...-283506230/to/mexico/cabo-san-lucas-282526884


----------

